# my first mechanical prop



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

New gravegrabber prop I just finished, just need to add some dirt and moss


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That's gonna be a FUN one!
Good job.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks, he is motion activated and the skull is an old motion activated Gemmy skull with sound and moving mouth & eyes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You ought to get some mighty fine scares with him!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, I want to see a video of him in action!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very cool! He looks like a jolly fellow.


----------



## EerieLakes (May 12, 2014)

Cool looking prop looking forward to seeing a video


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A video and some photos of the guts would be great. Nice job.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking good! I have to agree, a video would be perfect!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I will shoot a quick video when I get a chance and see if I can figure out how to post it. Thanks for the nice feed back everyone.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it!
Should be a great addition to your haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice prop DrE! Love the whole look of him. I hate to echo the current views...but video! Video! VIdeo! (you'd think I would come up with an original idea, but no....I just piggyback on the shirt tails of the ones that proceed me.) Sorry...but I love live action stuff.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

*video*






what do you all think? Is it too fast?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking good! Is it going to talk?


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

No, it doesn't talk, I used an old Gemmy skull which makes spooky sounds when triggered.


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

Is he one of those singing skeletons that Gemmy has?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think he's great. I don't think he's to fast at all. If I was trying to climb out of a grave, I'd be going faster than that. He has the right idea.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Love it. Simple is bullet proof.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great job on that guy. The motion is very smooth and flawless.

If'n you want to give him a little more of a creepy feel, may I suggest just dry brushing the skull a bit and perhaps dirtying up the shirt. Looks really cool either way though!


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

He's Killer!


----------

